# Favourite film less than well regarded by history



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2012)

I had thought about bringing back the "Name that movie" series with this but it would probably be a bit subjective, I am up for bringing it back though if we can get a good theme for it. Failing that I remembered http://gbatemp.net/topic/178875-have-any-of-you-seen-titan-ae/ and thought to expand the idea a bit.
To that end films that did not do well at the time and if possible in the time since but you really enjoy anyway. I would be best if they have been out five or ten years but that is not mandatory.

Anyway my choice- The Big Hit
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120609/
Trailer- some fairly big spoilers or at least enough that you will put some together sooner than the film would have you do it and not a brilliant trailer to boot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8ymxShEpUI
Personally I reckon I could make a case that it is Mark Wahlberg's best work (I am a fairly big Infernal Affairs fan and where the Departed was awesome  Infernal Affairs was better). Better than that there is precious little action comedy I enjoy; after comedy ends I have to get to things like the 51st State, Shoot Em Up, Wild Zero and Versus, the latter two of which are both somewhat Zombie films, although to be fair I do not even like straight up comic relief in films and it might even by why I do not care for Lord of the Rings.

The second choice would probably be the previously mentioned Titan A.E. although I did like Malo Korrigan* which I saw a few years later and that probably took the shine off it.

*I have yet to see space anime with a more fleshed out universe although I have yet to sit completely through Planetes or get far in Robotech which in the eyes of some probably voids my statement.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2012)

can someone explain how to embed youtube to me


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> [media]http://youtu.be/37i1Adt8OFc[/media]
> 
> can someone explain how to embed youtube to me





Just copy the URL and paste it here
or if you want the technics
[-media-] -insert url here- [-/media-]
without the -'s


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2012)

Most youtube URLs for me are something like


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37i1Adt8OFc
```

With the forum upgrade it automatically wraps it in media tags to give
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37i1Adt8OFc

If you wanted to do it manually 


```
[media=youtube]37i1Adt8OFc[/media]
```

Edit. Appears I was beaten.


I have never heard of that film although to be fair I had not heard of Brandon Lee until about two years ago probably when I saw a South Park episode take the piss out of the crow and figured it was best if I knew what goes there.


----------



## Clarky (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drOdRwD1JF0

sequel (or remake to some) of Escape From New York. Not great by any means but I find it a lot of fun


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2012)

huh. I dont know what im doing wrong.

OH OH i usually use the youtube code but i havent been lately cause forgot we have a youtube button.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Idiocracy. The trailer is absolute crap; I don't know anyone that would have bothered to go see it had they seen the trailer. The only reason I saw it was because we had free tickets and Idlewild wasn't playing at the local theater. We were the only ones in the theater, but it was pretty good, if not a little disturbing.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2012)

Really? I though Idiocracy was a well regarded film? 
I dont know though. Its a good one though.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Really? I though Idiocracy was a well regarded film?
> I dont know though. Its a good one though.


God no, everybody I know hates that film save for a few idiots. 

As for a film...I'm not quite sure. I'll have to think about it and get back to this thread...


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2012)

Tenacious D: The Pick of Destiny. Critics hated it, but whatever; Master Exploder alone is worth the price of admission.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80DtQD5BQ_A


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 2, 2012)

Howard the motherfucking duck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzI-ZbcK_sw


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 2, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Howard the motherfucking duck.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SzI-ZbcK_sw



I have only one thing to say "She took my eggs...." lol the Dr. was the best hmm or just possessed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 2, 2012)

Not really five years old but critics hated Sucker Punch with a passion and I really enjoyed the movie. Yeah, it was dumb fanservice, but if you were expecting anything more or less, then you're retarded. Action was really good, it was pretty well constructed once you get a grasp of all the layers, and the soundtrack was kick ass.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to add "The Last Dragon" it was a good movie, but very campy and off beat. If you are into 80's type movies you should check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBlTsHsr5Ig


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 2, 2012)

Some comedies like Home Alone 2 and Home Alone 3. Critics hate them, but I think they are even better than the first film and the gags are not that cheap.
The Waterboy, another funny movie to me. Although people hate Adam Sandler in that film, I think his acting is pretty good.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 2, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Really? I though Idiocracy was a well regarded film?
> I dont know though. Its a good one though.



Well, there are basically three camps - idiots who don't understand that the movie is satire (the majority of the people that saw it), people that understand satire, and are afraid that it's making fun of them, and then everyone else. It's one of those things that only about 1 in every 100 people I meet has actually seen.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 2, 2012)

Kung Pow: Enter the Fist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXrAYdSeWY8


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I though Idiocracy was a well regarded film?
> ...


Seems like those "idiots" got the film

It's a highly regarded film, some get it and enjoy it others watch and enjoy Two & A Half Men.




DS1 said:


> Well, there are basically three camps - idiots who don't understand that the movie is satire (the majority of the people that saw it), people that understand satire, and are afraid that it's making fun of them, and then everyone else. It's one of those things that only about 1 in every 100 people I meet has actually seen.


That's pretty spot on.

To be fair it completely passed by me when it came out, it was only when I was seeing what Mike Judge has done since Office Space & Beavis & Butt-head did I even know it existed.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 2, 2012)

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen



It famously fell on its arse at the box office but it's still one of my faves.


----------



## Devante (Aug 2, 2012)

Depravo said:


> The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=s2nt9yU1vEU[/media]
> 
> It famously fell on its arse at the box office but it's still one of my faves.



Dude... I've been trying to torrent this on and off for a couple of years!


Can't believe no one has mentioned Big Trouble in Little China!
Did terrible and box office and now is a cult classic.

Not to mention the movie is quite literally one of the best movies ever made.
Almost every single line is quotable, never gets old, all characters are memorable!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 2, 2012)

DS1 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I though Idiocracy was a well regarded film?
> ...



I thought it was a documentary about the future... lol


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 2, 2012)

These are all very interesting posts. Keep them coming.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


They didn't like it because it was satire, they liked it because "It was super funny dude".


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li8ZqVGzDXQ&feature=player_embedded
Guess which :V


Spoiler



SPAAAAAAAAAACE JAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 2, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li8ZqVGzDXQ&feature=player_embedded
> Guess which :V
> 
> 
> ...



Who doesn't love Space Jam?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2012)

The greatest movie of all time!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Mt5yDqngM


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgi2SadY9MU
Favorite movie as a kid. Still love it.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2012)

Homeward bound 1 and 2.

Only one I can come up with atm.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 8, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Homeward bound 1 and 2.
> 
> Only one I can come up with atm.


I LOVE both of those movies.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Homeward bound 1 and 2.
> ...




That moment when Shadow fell into the mudpit and told Chance and Sassy to continue without him ;o;

Many tears have been shed ;_;


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 8, 2012)

This movie, was awesome! I don't care what anyone says! lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URaSMZWmgEA&feature=related


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 8, 2012)

My favorite movie from 1998 featuring will ferrell and chris kattan*A Night At The Roxbury*​[yt]D2h4PhgobI8[/yt] [yt]Ktbhw0v186Q[/yt]​


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xidmyw_clifford-1994-home-video-trailer_shortfilms

Grew up watching this. XD


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 8, 2012)

Regarding previous posts:
Does anyone remember the version of Homeward Bound that didn't have voice actors dubbed over it? Can't remember what it was called precisely, but I do recall seeing it. (in my elementary school auditorium, no less) The Incredible Journey
Boondock Saints is less-konwn because it was released shortly after the Columbine shootings, and so anything that involved gun violence was viewed as potentially threatening to the minds of impressionable children. 

My pick: 
The Mating Habits of the Earthbound Human

Synopsis: 
If aliens from another galaxy were to observe ordinary people as they look for love in contemporary America, what would they make of it? That is the premise of The Mating Habits of the Earthbound Human, which takes the form of a documentary in which a camera crew from an alien civilization spies on a couple from Earth as they meet, fall in love, and navigate the bumpy road to matrimony, as a helpful narrator explains what's going on. The Male (Mackenzie Austin) encounters The Female (Carmen Electra) at The Sacred Meeting Ground (a nightclub in Los Angeles), and thus begins a long series of dates, conversations, sexual episodes, meetings of parents and friends, and finally marriage, as an expert (David Hyde Pierce) enlightens us as to what it all means.


(You might be able to find and view this movie without renting it. However clips of the movie in English on youtube seem to be scarce)


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 8, 2012)

I believe Billy Madison wasn't well-received.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 8, 2012)

So is this just films that the public didn't like but you did?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 8, 2012)

The Neverending Story
Waxwork
The Gate


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 8, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> So is this just films that the public didn't like but you did?



That is how I took it... lol

Maybe a great thread would be "Movies that Siskel and Ebert gave two thumbs down too but where still awesome!" but that would be almost any movie that had any popularity to it. Those guys hated everything that was not a film about Swans swimming in a river with French music in the background and some bum smoking a cigarette in the park throw in some sub titles and they would be falling over themselves to give it two thumbs up.

Edit: 




Old8oy said:


> The Neverending Story
> Waxwork
> The Gate



Loved all three of those movies!!!!


----------



## wafflebeard (Aug 18, 2012)

I honestly and unapologetically love Batman & Robin. Yeah it's terrible but it's much more enjoyable than Burton's Batman or Batman Returns or Batman Forever. Everyone seems to love those 3 films but I can't stomach them, they're simply awful. Returns is the absolute worst, there was nothing good about that movie (didn't even like Michelle Pfeiffer and her catsuit, come at me haters). B&R is just so deliriously crazy I can't help but love it. The museum scene with Mr. Freeze (one of Arnold's best roles, IMO, along with the Terminator and the guy from True Lies) is one of the best openings to any movie ever.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 18, 2012)

Spoiler











I don't care that it received a 0% on Rotten Tomatoes. I love this movie.


----------

